# Who can tell me which one to chose !



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

if it is pure lemongrass oil it is all the same. figure how much you want, check for price plus shipping from a reliable seller.


----------



## Dardan (Apr 4, 2014)

mathesonequip said:


> if it is pure lemongrass oil it is all the same. figure how much you want, check for price plus shipping from a reliable seller.


Can you suggest one for me please !


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

One issue for you is that shipping policies and costs vary, and you are in Kosovo, so shipping may be an issue.

However, here is a seller that offers the lemongrass oil (LGO) appropriate for swarm traps, and says they offer 'worldwide shipping'. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lemongrass-...l-Bottle-Antibacterial-and-more-/251499264935

Seller feedback appears to be good. I suggest you also look for other sellers to determine whether this is a good price for LGO _delivered _to your location.



I buy my LGO here:

http://www.100pureessentialoils.com/search.php?search_query=lemongrass
but they do not offer shipping to Kosovo.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

private message sent.


----------



## Dardan (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot, Rader Sidetrack and mathesonequip.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

http://www.pothek.com/now-foods-lemongrass-oil-1-fl-oz


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

There are two grades of LGO Therapudic and pharmacuetical I am not great at spelling. One is just to be used for smelling that is Ok for swarm traps, is not be used in HBH and sutch where it is consumed. The pharmacueticle is the one thats OK for either.


----------

